# Picture of yourself in your Porfolio..



## IBleedMAC (Mar 17, 2008)

I am putting together my portfolio and was wondering if it was ok to put picture of MU that I have done on my self into my porfolio??? TIA


----------



## clamster (Mar 17, 2008)

Woah! I was just wondering about that earlier today, good question haha.


----------



## IBleedMAC (Mar 18, 2008)

Any help/ideas would be greatly appreciated!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?????


----------



## breeknee (Mar 18, 2008)

When I was talking to a MAC MUA about a portfolio to bring in because my MAC counter required it to work there, she said that pictures of myself are nice but not to let them overpower pictures of other people, because of course it is far easier to apply makeup on yourself than other people. Also a good range of ethnicities and ages. 

In mine I have a section with a few funky things I've done on myself for full face shots, and then I have a page full of just cropped eye makeup.


----------



## IBleedMAC (Mar 18, 2008)

Great thanks! Yea I just wasnt sure if it was like a total "no-no" to put any picture of your self. So a few are fine! Thanks again!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 19, 2008)

For a portfolio to get a job at MAC or someplace like that, pics of yourself are fine (as long as they're not the majority like someone else said), but in a professional portfolio, I would avoid it completely-unless you're a model....a real model-or if you're doing character work.


----------



## hollytron (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_unless you're a model....a real model-or if you're doing character work._

 
Just what I was going to say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Except that I think even if you're not a model or trying to pursue modeling, go ahead and use yourself and photos of yourself but be professional about it; don't take myspace photos and think that'll cut it for a professional portfolio.


----------



## mistella (Mar 21, 2008)

For the makeup industry, i would never ever put a picture of myself in my portfolio. It doesnt seem professional to me.


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 23, 2008)

i agree, it may be okay in applying for a job with a retailer, but i don't think it's professional for a professional portfolio. but don't forget to post them in fotds!


----------

